# Barn Hunt weekend brags!



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Without ever having done a barn hunt class or anything, I signed my huskies up for an Instinct run and 6 Novice runs each. On Friday, they both got their Instinct title on the first go. Denali's first Novice, she was sniffing around then tried to pee so I had to rush her out of the ring (she had no idea why she was there and hay is just like the dead grass everywhere- probably some stress too). Kaytu got her Novice. Denali got her second. Kaytu got her second.
Saturday, Denali got her first one, missed her second by running out of time (but when I pulled the tube she didn't care about that rat, but did lick the tube!). Kaytu missed her first and second (I called "rat!" on the wrong spot, one spot she was totally under a bale but there wasn't even a tube! one spot I read her wrong and should have waited a moment, it was a litter tube). Denali got her second. That meant both girls had 2 legs for Novice.
Sunday, they both titled on their first Novice runs and moved up to Open! Denali altered hard on a litter tube (but did the big tunnel), and KAYTU GOT HER OPEN LEG. I was shocked and we BARELY got it. Like for a full minute I was begging and pleading, literally saying "Kaytu pleeeeeeease!!!!" trying to get her to go in the tunnel and she did it with 8 seconds to spare!

So they got two titles each, and Kay has first leg of Open. Good, good girls!









BTW, I was seriously impressed with the rat handling. They are so well taken care of.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice! It's so neat to just DO IT sometimes. Good job girls!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Very cool! Congrats


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats! Sounds like fun.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratulations! Barn Hunt is so much fun. I love that they try to get everyone, even the spectators involved.


----------

